# Looking for an old article



## Sajwo (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for article (it was in English) about one guy, who invented the 2x2 cube before Erno Rubik. It was in 50/60s, I do not remember exactly. I am making a short documentary and it's very important to me. Thanks


----------



## cubizh (Oct 20, 2013)

You mean Larry D. Nichols?


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

http://www.ageofpuzzles.com/Masters/LarryDNichols/LarryDNichols.htm


----------

